# Is blue gourami and dwarf gourami same? Do they have same maximum size?



## Nuttawet (Aug 18, 2009)

Is blue gourami and dwarf gourami same? Do they have same maximum size?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

By Blue Gourami, I assume you mean like the Opaline, Two/Three Spot? Those get up to around 4-6", whereas the standard Dwarf Gourami only gets up to around 2.5-3". There is, however, the Powder Blue Gourami, which is a dwarf species and stays within the 2.5-3" range.


----------

